# Perry, FL fishing report.



## gtfisherman (Oct 28, 2012)

Fished friday evening from about 4:30 till dark and Saturday from about 10 till 4:30. Had to start late because the wind blew all the water out of the river. Caught 22 keeper trout, 1 red, 1 big spanish, and 1 black sea bass. All on a popping cork. Caught a couple of dinks on a She Dog and a spook but nothing to keep. Tried aqua dream spoons, lead heads with grubs and no cork, and spinner baits with no luck. Just popping corks for keepers. 

Junior got us on trout on Saturday with 30 mph gusts and an overcast day with a front moving in. I'd be willing to bet within 25 miles of us there were not 3 other limits... But we limited out on trout! And big ones guys... Nice fat upper slot trout... 

Trout are kind of in between a fall and summer pattern right now. Not settled in yet to the fall whak'em and stak'em. But they are moving... After this front the fall big bend pattern will be on. I've fished down there a lot and it's about to get good.

For anyone who wants to go to the Keaton, Perry, Steinhatchee area and fish. You have got to get with Junior Dice. Junior is an awesome guide. He knows those waters like no one else down there. We fished places and in bad weather that I have never been with anyone who would ever go in good weather and perfect tides. 

Junior even caught a spanish...






Can't recommend Junior enough.

Make sure you eat at Deals Oyster house!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^^^^^  Told ya !!!!   You're welcome !!


JR is kang of the Big Bend !!!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 31, 2012)

I like eating at Deals. I'll drive all the way from Steinhatchee to eat there.


----------



## twtabb (Oct 31, 2012)

Finest people in the world eat at Deal's


----------

